# waterfalls/cascades



## vonnagy (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## LittleMan (Jan 8, 2005)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## sarakay (Jan 13, 2005)

This were my first serious shots when I got my first SLR (a D100). nothing really special but I'm happy with it since its my first try at SLR and shutter speeds.


----------



## SQ Bimmer (Jan 19, 2005)

2 seconds, f/2.8. Obviously it is an indoor manmade waterfall, but you didn't specify it couldn't be manmade.


----------



## SQ Bimmer (Feb 6, 2005)

Two more


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 16, 2005)

Again, all I am ever able to present in this area (since waterfalls ask for MOUNTAINS!) is small ... erm ... tiny, really. But still, and if only to revive this theme, here you go:

*Link gone *


----------



## Islair (Dec 1, 2005)

Just recently saw this section.  Finally have something to show off.

*Link gone *


----------



## uberben (Dec 4, 2005)

here is a few that i have done this past autumn

*Links gone *


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 4, 2005)

Not much chance for any water to really FALL where I am, but it rushes along and around some stones here and there, too. So I tested my "creating-rushing-abilities" and - well, this is what I got:
















These were taken last Friday morning, when I also went out to get the sunrise, and I took these before sunrise, with a very orangey-pinkey sky.


----------



## tmpadmin (Dec 10, 2005)

Went to Oregon several years ago and took this.  Little did I know it was already a famous photo.


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 11, 2005)

This is one of my 'first' photos. I had the my Pentax film camera for about a year then, but hadn't used it to much. This photo is special to me as I took it in British Colombia, only a few meters from where my sister had died 1.5 years earlier.


----------



## nichole_838 (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 15, 2005)

Peanuts said:
			
		

> This is one of my 'first' photos. I had the my Pentax film camera for about a year then, but hadn't used it to much. This photo is special to me as I took it in British Colombia, only a few meters from where my sister had died 1.5 years earlier.


 
i'm sorry for your loss, this is a very beautiful photo to remember her by, i see why you like it...

here's a waterfall contribution from my archives - back when i use to shoot negs/slides. i think this is a scan from a slide.

Wailua Falls in Kauai
*Link gone *


----------



## Knopka (Dec 16, 2005)

I also posted these before. 

*Links gone *


----------



## scanner (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Buckster (Oct 18, 2009)

I love shooting waterfalls too!  Here's some I've gotten:

Tahquamenon Falls in Michigan's Upper Peninsula:

 1






Yosemite National Park:

2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





*Find the people in these next two to get an idea of the scale:*

12





13


----------



## Buckster (Oct 18, 2009)

More waterfalls, this time from Great Falls, Virginia:

1





2





3





4





5





6





7





Related, you may also enjoy seeing a couple of Kaykers shooting these falls in a post I made in the sports forum:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...va-warning-31-pics-but-worth.html#post1731005


----------



## sheltiefan (Oct 18, 2009)

Once again, well done Buckster!

Here's Nevada Falls during a springtime heatwave:


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow, Buckster, you seem to have ample chance in life to see and photograph waterfalls! Where I live, the countryside is as flat as a plate, so I don't usually see any waterfalls at all. 

But in April of this year, we travelled to Austria for a 2-week vacation, which is when I saw this:





It's not really a waterfall per se, it's just the water of the melting snow rushing down the slope...

But in October before, we spent a week in Turkey and took a boat trip out to the waterfalls of Antalya, and first we came past a few smaller, insignificant ones...
















... which were good for testing the camera settings  ...






... but then we arrived at the goal of our trip by boat:


----------



## icassell (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## LaFoto (Feb 3, 2013)

121_Levada25Fontes_to the 25 waterfalls von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




124_AtThe25Waterfalls von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




065_LevadaWalk_Boaventura von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




068_LevadaWalk_Boaventura von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




079_LevadaWalk_Boaventura von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




081_LevadaWalk_Boaventura von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 10, 2013)

0350_17-June_Minneapolis_MinnehahaFalls von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 10, 2013)

Tease...I just looked out the window and realized it's in the 20's and snow covered out there. Man, I'm ready for green and waterfalls


----------



## Rick50 (Feb 10, 2013)

No snow here Rick, but too bad I didn't have a neutral density filter with me...


----------



## bc_steve (Feb 10, 2013)

Louise Falls, Northwest Territories by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve (Mar 30, 2013)

Odegaard Falls by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr

Bella Coola , British Columbia


----------



## Rick50 (Mar 30, 2013)

Wow, Corinna that pic of Minnehaha falls reminded me of my childhood. I used to play behind those as a kid. Fun times.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 30, 2013)

Buckster said:


> More waterfalls, this time from Great Falls, Virginia:




Just as a comparison for when the water is up and REALLY going:

1





2


----------



## dangerita (Apr 3, 2013)

Here is my favourite one, I hope you will like it too:


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 3, 2013)

Buckster- how is it you live in Maine and have been to Great Falls, but I live less than an hour away and have never been?! Yep, looks like that's what I'll be doing this weekend


----------



## Buckster (Apr 3, 2013)

jowensphoto said:


> Buckster- how is it you live in Maine and have been to Great Falls, but I live less than an hour away and have never been?! Yep, looks like that's what I'll be doing this weekend


Actually, I live in Northern Michigan, but I had a fun-tastic career that had me living and working all over America for 33 years before I came back home to Michigan to retire last year.  I often described it as being on vacation all the time, just working during the week to pay for it.   

My journey (plus a trip to Curacao):


----------



## bc_steve (Apr 3, 2013)

little Andaman waterfall by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr

Little Andaman Island, India


----------



## dangerita (Apr 4, 2013)

waterfall in fall II., Jizera Mts., Czech republic


----------



## HughGuessWho (Apr 4, 2013)

Roaring Fork Motor Nature Trail
Great Smoky Mountains National Park, TN


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 4, 2013)

Leaves Framing Fall by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr


----------



## dangerita (Apr 4, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> Leaves Framing Fall by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr



Nice!


----------



## ronlane (Apr 4, 2013)

Buckster said:


> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Buckster- how is it you live in Maine and have been to Great Falls, but I live less than an hour away and have never been?! Yep, looks like that's what I'll be doing this weekend
> ...



Is that green dot for Altus, OK? If so, you've actually been to hell and back.


----------



## bc_steve (Apr 5, 2013)

Buckster said:


> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Buckster- how is it you live in Maine and have been to Great Falls, but I live less than an hour away and have never been?! Yep, looks like that's what I'll be doing this weekend
> ...



what did you do?  slick looking map by the way


----------



## snowbear (Apr 5, 2013)

jowensphoto said:


> Buckster- how is it you live in Maine and have been to Great Falls, but I live less than an hour away and have never been?! Yep, looks like that's what I'll be doing this weekend



Funny.  That's like me being born in DC, lived within an hour of it my whole life, and I have never been in the Washington Monument or on the White House tour.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## spacefuzz (Apr 5, 2013)

Buckster said:


> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Buckster- how is it you live in Maine and have been to Great Falls, but I live less than an hour away and have never been?! Yep, looks like that's what I'll be doing this weekend
> ...




Very cool, was it a fun job?  Id love the opportunity to travel like that agian.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 5, 2013)

spacefuzz said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > jowensphoto said:
> ...



I would venture to say it was, not often you see the adjective "fun-tastic" to describe a career. May we all be so lucky! I can not wait to get back on the road!


----------



## DragonHeart (Apr 5, 2013)

Waterfall_WynnLasVegas by DragonHeart305, on Flickr


----------



## Buckster (Apr 5, 2013)

bc_steve said:


> what did you do?  slick looking map by the way


Thank you kindly.  I started my career as a lineman, then became a telecommunications construction engineer.


----------



## dangerita (Apr 7, 2013)

Hanging Lake


----------



## leighthal (Apr 17, 2013)

From a freezing cold Quad ride this morning. Beauty in the middle of nowhere.




Madawaska River Feeder Creek by xLeighthalx, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve (Apr 18, 2013)

leighthal said:


> From a freezing cold Quad ride this morning. Beauty in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"The middle of nowhere" is often the most beautiful.  nice shot.


----------



## Breezy85 (Jun 4, 2018)

I'd like to revive this and see some waterfall photos!

Snoqualmie Falls in Snoqualmie, WA.


----------

